
AI could help fight climate change - jonbaer
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/613838/ai-climate-change-machine-learning/
======
martincollignon
If you have time to dedicate to the fight against climate change, consider
reading this paper [0] and start or help out some of the projects mentioned.
One example is Tomorrow [1], a startup that tries to calculate your CO2
emisisons based on app integrations and is looking for help on these
integrations and CO2 models, but there are other projects like this one [2] or
this one [3].

[0] [https://arxiv.org/abs/1906.05433](https://arxiv.org/abs/1906.05433)

[1] [https://www.tmrow.com/](https://www.tmrow.com/)

[2] [https://openclimatefix.github.io/](https://openclimatefix.github.io/)

[3] [http://pangeo.io](http://pangeo.io)

------
dboreham
The article missed the most obvious way in which AI could fight climate
change: by replacing the current election and political system with AI. This
would fix the fundamental problem that humans are collectively unable to avoid
killing the planet they live on. Solution: put decision making into the hands
of software designed to achieve the goal of not killing the planet. I'm pretty
sure as this (election replacing AI) is a much easier technical problem than
self driving cars.

